# Winds of Change II



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OK guys and gals....In the last two weeks there has been a very noticeable change in our attitudes and even our perceptions....NO DOUBT the main stirrings for this change is this unbearable winter that the people of North America have been enduring....particularly so for folks in the Northern regions. It has been extremely bitter and cabin fever is at a fervored pitch.

Sooo....let us all chill just a bit and dream of in just a few short weeks this winter madness will be a thing of the past and we will look back at our winter time posts and think...WOW!

It is almost over....this current storm....the Titan is just a witch....I hope that this will be the final major storm of the season. It will officially be Spring in less than 3 weeks.

NO ONE is to blame....I am putting all the blame on the elements...

Life is short....Spring is near.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. 
You see the same thing on every website. They have their "professional, on topic" forums and they have a boiler room. It's kind of a departure from talking shop. My guess is as long as any website has one, "differences of opinions" will occur.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's easy for you to say Mike! You been planting grass! LOL


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Well you guys sure get a lot covered! It is fun to read through and see all the comments and topics. Winter will be over shortly and mid August will come around we will be wanting a touch of that coolness! That's how it works for me any way.

I would post a few snow and haying pictures for you people, but mine are too big? How do I go about downsizing them or is there a trick I missed? Keep the fires burning!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> Well you guys sure get a lot covered! It is fun to read through and see all the comments and topics. Winter will be over shortly and mid August will come around we will be wanting a touch of that coolness! That's how it works for me any way.
> 
> I would post a few snow and haying pictures for you people, but mine are too big? How do I go about downsizing them or is there a trick I missed? Keep the fires burning!


As far as resizing photos are running Windows or a Mac and which operating system number? I can always upload them full size to Photobucket or another hosting site and link them to here.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Eh it hasn't been a bad winter here. Sure its been cold but we don't have those animal killer temperature swings or 4ft of snow out there. I enjoyed this winter. Once you get acclimated its not bad heck i didn't even wear long johns this year.

I am ready to start turning ground though


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe this is upgraded to the Windows 8.1. It is tough taking too good of pictures! No sun so far so it is all right to stay in a little longer. Is this photobucket easy to use?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Eh it hasn't been a bad winter here. Sure its been cold but we don't have those animal killer temperature swings or 4ft of snow out there. I enjoyed this winter. Once you get acclimated its not bad heck i didn't even wear long johns this year.
> 
> I am ready to start turning ground though


Griffin, are you sampling the silage juice every day when you go feed? 

Regards,Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha. Shhh that's my secret....How'd you know? ;-)


----------

